# Chain oil on sawdust; bad as mulch?



## freeasaburt (Nov 13, 2022)

This question might have been asked before, but I recently had a little discussion on this topic and wonder what opinions are here.

My mother grows her own vegetables, at her new place which she bought last year.
Harvest this year was pretty great, despite the fact she could only start late (house deal took some time to get finished, administrative bull***).
Potatoes, pumpkins, carrots, tomatoes, peppers, cauliflower, onions, leek, etc etc.

She applies permaculture principles, no tilling whatsoever was done, you need a lot of mulch though.

As it's available in abundance, she has also been using sawdust (I do quite some cutting at her place). I usually don't run 'bio' c&b oil, although the Stihl branded jug I bought recently claims to be 'bio' too (not sure about criteria for being bio, but it clearly markets well...).

Any idea if the bar oil that is deposited on saw dust is an issue for plants/vegetables?


----------



## Ethobling (Nov 13, 2022)

I think bar oil is generally like 80% canola oil. I don't know if all bar oil is like that, though.


----------



## Del_ (Nov 13, 2022)

I would use that chainsaw sawdust around trees and shrubs but would not let dear ole mom use it in her vegetable garden.

I don't think that it is that bad though.

It's just that mulch like leaves, grass clippings, etc are sure to be cleaner.


----------



## freeasaburt (Nov 13, 2022)

Thanks.
I might try pure or processed (low acid) canola oil as a test for some of my smaller work I do at her place, just have to remember not to leave it in the oil tanks afterwards. Then she can just use the sawdust/chips everywhere she wants to.


----------

